# [WORKAROUND] ASUS G73JH - no suspend/hibernate

## bssteph

I've had Gentoo on my newish ASUS G73JH for a month or two now, and I cannot for the life of me get suspend or hibernate to work properly. I suspect the problem is that the ACPI state can't be changed --- suspend to disk does the right thing, takes a proper snapshot, and can be resumed properly. The only problem is I have to turn the machine off manually by holding the power button. This works (but isn't ideal) for suspend to disk, but is obvious a problem for suspend to RAM.

I've been poking away at it here and there, and things definitely seem odd with ACPI in general. The most glaring problem I can find is that I don't have a /proc/acpi/dsdt or /proc/acpi/fadt (so I cannot even, for example, see if the laptop's DSDT is buggy!).

Here is my kernel config, I figured it'd be a good start: http://www.incorporeal.org/~bss/gentoo/g73jh-kernel-config

Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by bssteph on Sun Dec 05, 2010 11:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

bssteph,

I don't run a laptop.  Would it be a valid test if I ran your config through my pc?  

Do you mean explicitly calling them, rather than allowing time out periods to elapse?

On my pc, in tuxonice, I have mixed results.  

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo hibernate --lock-console-as idella

/usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/tuxonice: line 525: echo: write error: Device or resource busy

                                           [actually works ok]

idella@genny ~ $ sudo hibernate -f                      

/usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/tuxonice: line 525: echo: write error: Device or resource busy

idella@genny ~ $ sudo hibernate -k

/usr/share/hibernate/scriptlets.d/tuxonice: line 525: echo: write error: Device or resource busy

```

Last 2 don't make it.  You config is a gentoo-r1.

ok, the commands hibernate & suspend do not come in a standard system.  If you're using them, they are specialised gentoo packages.

The above   sudo hibernate --lock-console-as idella  only worked on the tuxonice kernel.  In a regular kernel, it shut it down on the spot.

In a zen kernel 

```

idella@genny ~ $ sudo hibernate -k

hibernate: TuxOnIce reported the following errors:

 - TuxOnIce was aborted (see dmesg).

 - No swapspace was available. Try swapon?

idella@genny ~ $ sudo hibernate -f

hibernate: TuxOnIce reported the following errors:

 - TuxOnIce was aborted (see dmesg).

 - No swapspace was available. Try swapon?

```

Different again.  The suspend command  comes in the form s2ram, which I can't test; it aborts saying my machine is on a white list of unknown machines.

How are you trying to invoke a hibernate & suspend?

I tried compiling your kernel, but there is some radeon firmware dependency pulling an error,  can't compile it.

Hmmm, this is new to me, the suspend package installs an executable /usr/sbin/s2ram.  Although it doesn't initially recognise the 'machine', the call

sudo s2ram -f forces it, and it shuts off, returning to the system on pressing the pc start switch.  Nifty.  This is the saving to ram option in action.

I have tried it in a few other kernels and it doesn't quite work, including the tuxonice kernel.  It's the zen kernel that can get it to work.  Might want to try it.

----------

## Melekh

Hello,

I just bought an ASUS PL30J and I have the same problem as you. Have you found a solution for the suspend and hibernating?

----------

## bssteph

idella4 - I don't think my config will help much on a PC. I haven't tried tuxonice yet either, but maybe it's worth a shot. Again, though, s2ram, s2disk, hibernate, all do the right thing, they just don't change the power state of the laptop.

Melekh - I've gotten nothing to work. You also don't have /proc/acpi/dsdt or /proc/acpi/fadt? Maybe I should get my ASUS eeePC out and see if there's something I have there that I should try... (the eeePC works perfectly).

----------

## bssteph

Okay, made some progress with tuxonice-sources. Now suspend to disk works, I can issue pm-hibernate (or write to /sys/power/tuxonice/do_hibernate) and get the fancy text UI and everything. It writes to swap, does a power-off of my laptop, and properly resumes.

So I have one half of the equation right. However, as I understand it, tuxonice doesn't change suspend to RAM, right? Because that still isn't working for me --- does the same thing as always; looks like it works, but doesn't change the laptop's power state. pm-suspend-hybrid is the same way. Works (including suspend to disk) but doesn't change the power state and I have to manually power off.

Melekh - maybe give tuxonice a whirl, I guess. I'm only doing this on my spare time, and am still interested in getting suspend to RAM to work, so if you have any breakthroughs, please update here.

Here is my new config: http://www.incorporeal.org/~bss/gentoo/g73jh-kernel-tuxonice-config

----------

## bssteph

Another clue: I disabled USB support in the kernel and suspend to RAM worked. Machine comes out of it slower than with Windows, but that is always the case in my experience --- anyway, pm-suspend-hybrid worked, so it must be either something with the USB bus itself, or some of the devices attached to it.

----------

## Melekh

Hello,

thanks with the idea with the USB. My laptop had the same problem if I disable USB support suspend and hibernating will work. As a workaround I compiled the ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd as module and added a file to the pm-utils to automatically unload/reload the modules an suspend/resume.

The file I add was:

```
archaon@archaon-laptop ~ $ cat /etc/pm/config.d/modules 

SUSPEND_MODULES="ehci_hcd uhci_hcd"
```

Now suspend and resume works out of gnome.

----------

## bssteph

Yup, cool. I came to the same conclusion. Thanks for the tip about how to have pm-utils manage the module, I didn't remember how that worked and hadn't gotten to looking yet. Go team. :)

Marking as WORKAROUND.

----------

## jannis

Short note on that:

/proc/acpi/dsdt has moved to /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT

----------

